

Best PHP Books For Beginners - claypot

I am a graphic designer who wants to get started in programming. What are some good books to get started in learning php? Any good fundamental/theory books as well as practical would be great to start out with. Thanks!
======
pkeane
David Sklar's "Learning PHP" and Dagfinn Reiersol's "PHP in Action"

------
ideas101
i know this site - you may have to manually print all the chapters or just
learn online.. <http://www.w3schools.com/php/php_intro.asp>

